# 2012 Supersix Ultegra Di2 ?



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

Can anyone share any thoughts for the 2012 SS Ultegra Di2 or would you much rather op for the 2012 SS HM Red ?


----------



## repro (Nov 11, 2009)

there is no HM SS neither a Red SS in 2012 to my knowledge


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

repro said:


> there is no HM SS neither a Red SS in 2012 to my knowledge


There are indeed HM SS's in 2012, he's probably referring to the EVO SS's which are all HM. I would suspect that the Red HM SS is about the same price (or near) that the standard mod SS Ultegra Di2 will be.

I personally would choose the EVO (and have), I sold my 2011 Di2 SS HM to buy the EVO, never looked back, the frame is awesome. Although I loved Di2, I don't miss it that much.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Trauma-md,

Still have your System Six? How is that stack up to 2012 model?

Thanks


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

trauma-md said:


> There are indeed HM SS's in 2012, he's probably referring to the EVO SS's which are all HM. I would suspect that the Red HM SS is about the same price (or near) that the standard mod SS Ultegra Di2 will be.
> 
> I personally would choose the EVO (and have), I sold my 2011 Di2 SS HM to buy the EVO, never looked back, the frame is awesome. Although I loved Di2, I don't miss it that much.


You're right on, they are about the same price range where the Ultegra Di2 will be around $4499


----------



## repro (Nov 11, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> There are indeed HM SS's in 2012, he's probably referring to the EVO SS's which are all HM. I would suspect that the Red HM SS is about the same price (or near) that the standard mod SS Ultegra Di2 will be.
> 
> I personally would choose the EVO (and have), I sold my 2011 Di2 SS HM to buy the EVO, never looked back, the frame is awesome. Although I loved Di2, I don't miss it that much.


That's the evo, not the SS HM, which used to be a 200 gram lighter frame to what is the standard and for 2012 available SS

Also SS HM and Evo are quite different in terms of carbon layering

Lastly recommended retail is around 1k apart 5.5 for Evo vs (as stated) 4.5 for Ui2

I nearly bought an Evo, but then decided to see initial reactions. After reading some of the initial reviews, not sure it's much different from SS

From what I read the major advantage over the SS comes from the micro suspension, though having recently exchange saddles from the original arione to SLR carbonio flow, the SS feels much smoother than before


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

repro said:


> That's the evo, not the SS HM, which used to be a 200 gram lighter frame to what is the standard and for 2012 available SS
> 
> Also SS HM and Evo are quite different in terms of carbon layering
> 
> ...


The EVO is the new Super Six HM. They are quite different as you say, but was clarifying what the poster was questioning. 

In response to "it's not much different from" the (non EVO) SS. All you have to do is read the reviews posted here on the forums and you'll get a pretty accurate report on how they're different. If you are entertaining the SS HM EVO vs SS HM purchase, I would suggest you RIDE them rather than waiting to hear others' reactions.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

zamboni said:


> Trauma-md,
> 
> Still have your System Six? How is that stack up to 2012 model?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Zamboni!

I will be buried with my System Six....

The EVO definitely tracks very well at speed in turns better than the 2011 Super, and probably just as well as the System. The front end stiffness isn't quite to the degree of the System (although it's getting close), but it certainly did not lose any as compared with the 2011 Super. The fact that the frame is almost a pound lighter than the System and maintains very similar characteristics is the most amazing part. The SAVE stays and micro suspension is more geared to improving tracking and contact with the road surface rather than comfort (i.e. stability at speed), which is, in my opinion the most noticeable difference. Although the seat tube lay up is supposedly the area designed for increased comfort, I personally do not notice a difference.


----------



## repro (Nov 11, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> The EVO is the new Super Six HM. They are quite different as you say, but was clarifying what the poster was questioning.
> 
> In response to "it's not much different from" the (non EVO) SS. All you have to do is read the reviews posted here on the forums and you'll get a pretty accurate report on how they're different. If you are entertaining the SS HM EVO vs SS HM purchase, I would suggest you RIDE them rather than waiting to hear others' reactions.


I read all the reviews on here incl yours as well as all other sources (ie WW, blogs, Road.cc, Bikeradar etc)...bottom line of all those reports (at least to me) is that the EVO is pretty much the same in terms of stiffness, is bit lighter (but well you can get the SS down to <5kg as well) and bit smoother (again you can change saddles)...but it s not exactly the raving reviews that the 2010 SS got vs the 2009 in terms of big leap forward

I am not saying it's a bad bike or it's a clear win for the SS, but after reading the reviews it's much less of a clear cut case as it was 2010 vs 2009...and seeing the bike in person I was quite disappointed (at least from the black/green RED version), it's pretty boring against the pics...but hey that's me and other ppl have other opinions....and who knows maybe once I finally get a chance to ride one (there's only one on display and wrong size but none for test riding) i ll change my mind...but for now I keep my SS10


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

repro said:


> I read all the reviews on here incl yours as well as all other sources (ie WW, blogs, Road.cc, Bikeradar etc)...bottom line of all those reports (at least to me) is that the EVO is pretty much the same in terms of stiffness, is bit lighter (but well you can get the SS down to <5kg as well) and bit smoother (again you can change saddles)...but it s not exactly the raving reviews that the 2010 SS got vs the 2009 in terms of big leap forward
> 
> I am not saying it's a bad bike or it's a clear win for the SS, but after reading the reviews it's much less of a clear cut case as it was 2010 vs 2009...and seeing the bike in person I was quite disappointed (at least from the black/green RED version), it's pretty boring against the pics...but hey that's me and other ppl have other opinions....and who knows maybe once I finally get a chance to ride one (there's only one on display and wrong size but none for test riding) i ll change my mind...but for now I keep my SS10


Yep. There is not a big leap forward, that's correct. As I have said in prior review, it wasn't meant to be big leap in a different direction, but it was about becoming lighter and more aerodynamic whilst maintaining the awesome ride characteristics of the prior SS HM. Check.:thumbsup:


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm wondering if the 2011 hi mod frame set is lighter than the 2012 SS frame set?

OP... The ultegra DI2 will cost you a pound I've never ridden DI2 but it better be pretty damn great if I'm gonna take that kind of a weight hit


----------



## Math's (Jun 25, 2011)

i am sure it will not slow you down


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

trauma-md said:


> Hey Zamboni!
> 
> I will be buried with my System Six....
> 
> The EVO definitely tracks very well at speed in turns better than the 2011 Super, and probably just as well as the System. The front end stiffness isn't quite to the degree of the System (although it's getting close), but it certainly did not lose any as compared with the 2011 Super. The fact that the frame is almost a pound lighter than the System and maintains very similar characteristics is the most amazing part. The SAVE stays and micro suspension is more geared to improving tracking and contact with the road surface rather than comfort (i.e. stability at speed), which is, in my opinion the most noticeable difference. Although the seat tube lay up is supposedly the area designed for increased comfort, I personally do not notice a difference.


Glad to hear if you still keep the system bike around.


----------

